# Was wäre besser für mich rift oder wow?



## Akamaki (8. Juli 2011)

Hi buffies,
Ich hab mal ne Frage auch wenn es die wahrscheinlich schon 10000mal gibt. Lohnt sich Rift für mich? ich hab bis jetzt Wow gespiel , aber da ich keine Zeit zum raiden habe wollte ich mir ein anderes Spiel suchen. Deswegen hab ich mal ein paar Fragen
hier mal meine Fragen zu Rift

- Ist das spiel für Casuals geeignet die nicht jeden tag 3-5 Stunden dransitzen können?
-Gibt es viel Pvp?
-Gibt es auch ein Erfolgssystem wie in wow?
-und meine letzte frage lohnt es sich von Wow zu Rift zuwecheln?

Schon mal Danke im vorraus

Lg Akamaki


----------



## myadictivo (8. Juli 2011)

ich kann nur von meinen eigenen erfahrungen sprechen :

- casual-zugang :
das spiel ist recht einstiegsfreundlich gestaltet. man levelt recht schnell und kommt somit auch relativ fix im endgame an. auch als jemand der nicht am tag 3-5 stunden investieren möchte kann ich also zumindest in die region kommen.

-pvp
pvp ist ab level 10 glaub ich möglich. die kriegsfronten schalten sich erst nach und nach frei. es gibt im moment insgesamt 4 und die sind auch in der levelphase recht gut besucht. kommt aber wohl auf den pool an. es gibt nen afair nen pool wo die deutschen unter sich sind, dann einen mit franzosen und einen mit engländern. ich bin bei den engländern und es gibt auf 50 instant invites (wächter) und beim leveln dauert es auch nicht lange bis ne kriegsfront aufgeht. spiele auf nem pve server, ich denke auf pvp servern wo jederzeigt gemosht wird, wird einfach nur gegänkt wie überall. von dem her würd ich mir den stress nicht geben.

auf 50 ists pvp dann nicht mehr unbedingt casual zu empfehlen. die pvp ränge (gibt derzeit 6) sind bis 4 noch einigermaßen zu erreichen, danach wirds meiner sicht nach hart. die items sind dann auch arschteuer, so dass man den rang eh schneller hat als die gunst fürs equip.
mit den 4 kriegsfronten ist zwar bißl abwechslung gegeben, aber pvp ist eher stiefmütterlich in meinen augen behandelt

- erfolge gibts wie in wow für allen möglichen scheiss

- lohnt es sich ?

wenn du wow auch nur casual spielst und es einfach mal satt bist, haste mit rift halt das gleiche spielprinzip nur in ner andren verpackung. die klassen sind halt interessanter und vielseitiger und mit den skillungen kann man schön herum probieren. die grafik/setting sind halt interessant. ansonsten ists halt der altbekannte spielinhalt : maxlevel werden, expert instanzen abfarmen, raiden gehn oder hardcore pvp machen. natürlich kannste auch mit 50 allein irgendwie rumquesten und co, aber da wird die luft doch relativ dünn.

im kontaktsammelthread auf meinen link gehn und die probierversion testen. kostet nix und man kann zumindest bis ins startgebiet antesten


----------



## Quentaros (8. Juli 2011)

um auch mal meine Erfahrung einzubringen.

Ja es würde sich lohnen, also bin da recht zufrieden mit und ein paar EX-WoW Kollegen, die ich kenne, auch. Allerdings sei vorgewarnt, es ist ratsam einen guten Rechner für das Spiel zu haben. 
Nach über 5 Jahre (+- ein paar zerquetschte  ) WOW war es auch für mich Zeit mal was anderes auszuprobieren. Wie gesagt, schnupper mal rein obs dir zusagt oder nicht. Ist aber erstmal für den Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig gewesen, sich mit den verschieden Seelenbäumen auseinander zusetzen.


----------



## orkman (8. Juli 2011)

Akamaki schrieb:


> - Ist das spiel für Casuals geeignet die nicht jeden tag 3-5 Stunden dransitzen können? Nein ... um in dungeons zu kommen sitzte manchmal mehr als 1 stunde da und wartest und nix passiert
> -Gibt es viel Pvp?Ja aber nicht unbedingt open pvp
> -Gibt es auch ein Erfolgssystem wie in wow? ja
> -und meine letzte frage lohnt es sich von Wow zu Rift zuwecheln? ja ... ich persoenlich finde aion aber viel besser da man da schneller in nen dungeon kommt ... da is pvp aber anders


----------



## Akamaki (8. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten ich werds mal ausprobieren


----------



## Saluja (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn man mal seine Finger rührt und den Chat bemüht,dauerts auch-je nach Levelbereich- weit unter ner Stunde,bis man in nem Dungeon ist ;P Nicht immer nur das Suche-Tool mühen^^
Hier wird noch miteinander geredet*in Rift*


----------



## myadictivo (8. Juli 2011)

wo und wann zockt ihr ? ich habe noch nicht 1x ne stunde auf nen inzen invite gewartet wenn ich mich zw. 17 und 23 uhr einklink um zu zocken. ohne mist, meist bin ich innerhalb von 5-10min in ner gruppe und kann nichtmal wie ursprünglich in ruhe noch quests abgeben.
die inzen sind auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll und lang. einmal eventuell erforderliche bosstaktik gesehn und schon kann man die eigentlich knicken. zumindest meine erfahrung bisher (alle inzen bis laternenhaken normal gesehn). und nach ner halben stunde ist man auch durch. so kann man auch als wenigspieler seine inze am tag machen und nebenbei vll noch bißl risse, pvp und questen


----------



## Shelung (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe beides gespielt.

Rift ist eine gute alternative zu wow und sollte es dir nicht gefallen kannst du ja wieder was anderes spielen. 


Ich bin momentan wieder in wow unterwegs wobei ich einfach nur ein bisschen lvln will und in neu azeroth herum schnuppern *ab 60 erstmal ep stop ^^*
Allerdings liegt das auch daran das ich den story Hintergrund und ähnliches toll finde.

Aber die zeit in Rift *2-3 Monate* war ne gute Abwechslung.
Skillungen sind nach Geschmack total veränderbar und für einen casual kann man einfach immer Spaß haben gerade wegen den riss Events.


----------



## dedennis (10. Juli 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich kann nur von meinen eigenen erfahrungen sprechen :
> 
> - casual-zugang :
> das spiel ist recht einstiegsfreundlich gestaltet. man levelt recht schnell und kommt somit auch relativ fix im endgame an. auch als jemand der nicht am tag 3-5 stunden investieren möchte kann ich also zumindest in die region kommen.
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Juli 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wo und wann zockt ihr ? ich habe noch nicht 1x ne stunde auf nen inzen invite gewartet wenn ich mich zw. 17 und 23 uhr einklink um zu zocken. ohne mist, meist bin ich innerhalb von 5-10min in ner gruppe und kann nichtmal wie ursprünglich in ruhe noch quests abgeben.
> die inzen sind auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll und lang. einmal eventuell erforderliche bosstaktik gesehn und schon kann man die eigentlich knicken. zumindest meine erfahrung bisher (alle inzen bis laternenhaken normal gesehn). und nach ner halben stunde ist man auch durch. so kann man auch als wenigspieler seine inze am tag machen und nebenbei vll noch bißl risse, pvp und questen



Gestern (also Sonntag) hab ich von halb drei bis halb vier auf Granitstaub Wächter hab ich ne Stunde auf eine der ersten beiden Instanzen gewartet. Bin halt erst lvl 19 also beim leveln vielleicht sieht es im Endgame anders aus!?


----------



## Iffadrim (11. Juli 2011)

im Endcontent kann um ehrlich zu sein auch mal ne Stunde oder länger warten um ne Ini-Grp zu finden.
Es kommt halt auch drauf an, was man spielt.

Die Unterteilung ist auch anders als in WOW:

Auf 50 werden Instanzen in Normal, T1 und T2 geteilt, wobei man sich auch für alle gleichzeitig anmelden kann (ich kann nur für T1 und T2 aus Erfahrung sprechen)

ausserdem sind die Aufgaben anders geteilt.
In Wow gibt es nur Tank, Heiler und DD
In Rift gibt es Tank, Heiler, DD und Supporter (die Sup Rolle war ja in Wow über den DD Baum abgedeckt)
Man kann sich aber auch hier mit mehreren Rollen "bewerben" (zumal man sich, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat bis zu 5 Speziallisierungen haben kann) 

PVP-technisch gehts da auch ganz gut ab, je nach Tageszeit.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist dort ne Menge wochentags ab 18:00 bis 00:00 was los und dann halt am Wochenende fast ganztags was los.
(ist so weit ich weiss einer der am Besten bevölkerten Server die es derzeit für den Deutschen Raum gibt)

meine Erfahrungen hab ich auf Brutmuter auf Wächterseite gemacht.


Hoffe hat dir weitergeholfen.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich aus mit dem Tool! Braucht man da zwangsläufig einen Supporter oder reicht es auch mit 3dds Tank und Heiler? Und wer gilt überhaupt als Supporter Barde, Chloro und sonst noch eine Klasse?

Ich hab nämlich immer gedacht, dass es wohl am Tank oder Heiler liegen würde, aber wir hatten gestern 3 potentielle Tanks und 2 Heiler in der Gruppe....


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juli 2011)

barde, chloro (wobei der eigentlich eher als heal im tool zählt, bzw glaub auch support möglic ist (ich spiel meinen aber als main heal)..) archont und rächer beim kleri ist glaub noch support möglich.
die support rolle muss denk ich mal schon angewählt werden, sonst kommt die gruppe doch erst garnicht zuzstande. wenn man dann in der ini steht, kann man ja immer noch sagen, dass der supporter auf DD gehn soll


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (11. Juli 2011)

wie gross ist die welt überhaupt größer  als azeroth ?


----------



## Lancegrim (11. Juli 2011)

Nein ist sie nicht. Ungefähr wie ein Kontinent in WoW. Das ist sie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (11. Juli 2011)

@Kaldreth

bei Rift ist die Verteilung folgendermaßen:

TANK:
Krieger
-Plünderer
-Paladin
-Ritter der Leere

Kleriker
-Rächer

Barde
-Risspirscher

SUPPORTER:
Krieger
-Kriegsherr

Magier
-Archont

Schurke
-Barde

SCHADENSAUSTEILER:
Krieger
-Rissklinge (Range)
-Champion (Melee)
-Paragon (Melee)
-Bestienmeister (Melee)

Kleriker
-Druide (Melee)
-Schamane (Melee)
-Inquisitor (Range)
-Kabbalist (Range)

Magier
-Beherrscher
-Elementarist
-Hexenmeister
-Nekromant
-Pyromant
-Sturmrufer

Schurke
-Nachtklinge (Melee)
-Assassine (Melee)
-Klingentänzer (Melee)
-Saboteur (Range)
-Scharfschütze (Range)
-Waldläufer (Range)

HEILER:
Kleriker
-Läuterer
-Bewahrer
-Schildwache

Magier
-Chloromant

Schurke
-Barde (nur bedingt als Vollheiler)


Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Juli 2011)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> @Kaldreth
> 
> bei Rift ist die Verteilung folgendermaßen:
> 
> ...



wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, dass man als chloro auch den support haken setzen kann, außerdem gab es eine kleri skillung (rächer?) die support ermöglicht. zumindest war das alles mit 1.2 so


----------



## Lancegrim (12. Juli 2011)

Ist definitiv so. Ich denke das unterscheidet sich nach investieren Skillpunkten. Ich habe bei meinem 23er Magier alle primären Punkte in den Chloro und die sekundären in den Dominator. Soll ne Supportkombo sein, ich kann Haken bei allen 3 Sachen setzen, Heal, DD und Support.

Aber mir wurde schon gesagt das bei ner gewissen Zahl im Chlorobaum, der Support wegfällt weil man dann wohl als vollwertiger Heiler zählt.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2011)

Kriegsherr? Interessant, dann bau ich mir mal ne Seele mit nem Kriegsherr mal gucken ob es eventuell wirklich daran liegt!


----------



## Lancegrim (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich bezweifel das man sich als Kriegsherr als Support anmelden kann. Wenn ja bitte ich mich zu korrigeren. Ja der Kriegsherr ist ein Supporter, aber nicht wie der Barde (der heilt, bufft kurzzeitig ect). Der Kriegsherr ist ein idealer Offtank für Raids. Er hat Finisher die kassierten Schaden des Raids reduzieren, hat Angriffe die vom Gegner erhaltenen Schaden erhöhen ect. Desweiteren aber hat er viele typische Tank talente. AE Taunt und Singletaunt ect. Also kein wirklicher Vergleich mit nem normalen Support.


----------



## Iffadrim (12. Juli 2011)

Die Auflistung wurde anhand der Infos vom Buffed Sonderheft und eigenen Spielerfahrungen erstellt.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. Juli 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, dass man als chloro auch den support haken setzen kann, außerdem gab es eine kleri skillung (rächer?) die support ermöglicht. zumindest war das alles mit 1.2 so



wenn man in rift sich die tooltips der seelen anschaut dann sieht man für welche rollen diese konzipiert wurden.

kriegsherr als tank, rächer als tank und chloro als heiler. nix da support. wenn die spieler diese klassen als support spielen dann sollen die das, aber Trion hat diese klassen nicht als supporter vorgesehen sonst würde das ja im tooltip stehen ...


----------



## Hekka (13. Juli 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Kriegsherr? Interessant, dann bau ich mir mal ne Seele mit nem Kriegsherr mal gucken ob es eventuell wirklich daran liegt!



Ich hab die Seelen Kriegsherr,Paladin u. Plünderer, probier die drei mal aus wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Lancegrim (13. Juli 2011)

ALso meine Erfahrungen sind für Trash primär Plünderer und Paladin, und für Bosse Primär Paladin und sek Kriegsherr.

Gegen Trash ist der Plünderer abartig gut weil er so viele Möglichkeiten hat viele Gegner an sich zu binden. Der Pala/Kriegsherr hingegen hat viele Schadensverminderungen, und Buffs für die Gruppe, ideal für Bosse. 

Bin eigentlich voll zufrieden mit den beiden Rollen.


----------



## Nadaria (13. Juli 2011)

Ich halte von Rift als Alternative nicht viel.

Ich hatte das schon mal in einem anderen Forum geschrieben. Der Endcontent sieht so aus:

PvE: Instanzen, Quests, Artefakte, Risse, Crafting

- Die Quests sind öde und langweilig (klassische kill/sammel sonst nichts) - man macht sie weil man sie machen muss aber sicherlich nicht weil sie spass machen oder eine story erzählen.
- instanzen sind ok, raids sind sehr ansprechend. für normale gruppen sind 10 recht kleine instanzen von lvl 1-50 sehr wenig (noch dazu sind sie extrem leicht nach den nerfes) und in wenigen Tagen bereits mehrfach besucht und es kommt zur wiederholung (grinding).
- Crafting ist total sinnlos. öde zum hochziehen - unnütz wenn man es tut. selbst für selbstgebrauch sind die hergestellten items nicht zu gebrauchen. mit 50 hat man bereits besseres bevor man die paar wenigen brauchbaren items herstellen kann.
- artefakte sind nur etwas für sammelfreunde. langweilig ohne jeden nutzen.
- risse sind das erste mal aufregend.... nach dem 1000. riss (was man gezwungen ist durch hohe planarit preise) ist es einfach nur noch öde... es ist einfach nur reines mob gekloppe (hardcore grinding). man braucht keine taktik, man brauch keine strategie... das einzige was man braucht je nachdem ob elite oder nicht ist eine tank&spank gruppe.

PvP: Je nach server offenes Ganking, BG's

- open pvp ist reines ganking. man hat hier keine rahmenbedingungen gesetzt um hier sinnvolles pvp zu ermöglichen.
- die bg's sind reines gezerge. auch das items so extrem viel ausmachen trägt dazu bei das es eigentlich nur zu frust kommt. wer will denn bitte in bg's rumeumeln um von jedem geonhittet zu werden weil derjenige rang6 items hat? hier gilt das motto "augen zu und durch". irgendwann hat man dann selber rang6 (40% dmg reduction + x % von runen + 50% crit dmg reduction von anderen spielern) items und zergt dann halt mitrum. aber wo soll hier der sinn sein oder der spass? 600h erstmal nur sterben um dann irgendwann auf höhe der gegner zu sein um halbwegs faires pvp zu haben? (GW2 z.b. hat soetwas gar nicht. Items unterscheiden sich im Aussehen aber nicht in den Stats. man will ja schließlich echtes PvP und kein Gearxxxxvergleich.


Rift ist derzeit das beste Spiel wenn man nach anspruchsvollen Raidcontent mit aktueller Grafikengine sucht. Fairer weise muss man dazu sagen - es ist das einzigste...

im endeffekt hat micht rift so dermassen entäuscht das ich nach 2 jahren meinen wow-account reaktiviert habe und das obwohl ich den nie wieder anrühren wollte. und im vergleich zu rift hab ich hier ein deutlich besseres gefühl hier... innovativer, spannender, technisch ausgereifter, umfangreicher, abwechslungsreicher....


----------



## Jenna Jameson (13. Juli 2011)

muss mich zu 100% Nadaria anschliessen. hab mit wow ca seit einem jahr aufgehört und habs noch gut in erinnerung behalten. 
rift hatte mich kürzlich sehr neugierig gemacht, somit hab ich mir die testversion gezogen. 

rift ist aufjedenfall sehr schön gestaltet was grafik angeht und das drumherum, auch sehr einsteigerfreundlich, das erinnert mich stark an warhammer.
das kampfsystem genau wie in warhammer entäuschte mich etwas, ich drückte nur meine skills durch und das wars...in aion oder wow kam das überzeugender rüber.

in wow kam mir das ganze questen auch viel interessanter vor, ich war irgendwie mittendrin bei jeder quest und fand die npc lebendiger.
bei rift bin ich die quests einfach nur abgegangen ohne zulesen, sie hatten absolut keinen reiz für mich.
das alles ist mein persönlicher eindruck, ich bin kein fanboy bzw ich spiele auch kein wow mehr.

wenn ich zu einem mmorpg raten würde dann wohl wow, blizzard macht seine sache echt gut was ich so verfolge und sie gehen immer auf die com ein.
ich spiels leider nicht mehr wegen suchtgefahr

mfg john


----------



## Khayman (13. Juli 2011)

Jenna schrieb:


> das kampfsystem genau wie in warhammer entäuschte mich etwas, ich drückte nur meine skills durch und das wars...in aion oder wow kam das überzeugender rüber.


Ich pick mir das hier mal raus, weil ich mich schon ein paar Mal gefragt habe, wo zwischen diesen Kampfsystemen denn bitte ein Unterschied besteht?
Alles der selbe langweilige Schmarrn meiner Meinung nach (rein vom Kampfsystem her), null Innovation bei allen vier Spielen.

Mfg Khayman


----------



## Nadaria (13. Juli 2011)

Khayman schrieb:


> Ich pick mir das hier mal raus, weil ich mich schon ein paar Mal gefragt habe, wo zwischen diesen Kampfsystemen denn bitte ein Unterschied besteht?
> Alles der selbe langweilige Schmarrn meiner Meinung nach (rein vom Kampfsystem her), null Innovation bei allen vier Spielen.
> 
> Mfg Khayman



bei den wenigen innovationen die man seit 2005 in MMORPG's sieht ist Aion schon ein großer Unterschied. Aber im Kern geb ich dir recht.
Kombos - Kampfanimationen waren bei Aion deutlich interessanter umgesetzt. Bei WoW braucht man dagegen eine durchdachte Rota (Fokus, CD, GCD, FokusRegSkills etc...) was auch nicht ganz so einschläfernd wirkt wie stupides "klick, klick, klick" auf 3 Buttons.
AoC hat hier auch etwas neues probiert (wenn auch das Prinzip das gleiche bleibt) was mir aber gar nicht zusagt. 

Nichts davon ist aber wirklich etwas neues.
Bleibt abzuwarten wie GW2, Secret World und Tera das System hoffentlich ein kleines bischen revolutionieren...


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juli 2011)

thema kampfsystem :
ich hatte in wow jetzt glaub ich jeden char mal auf maxlevel (also zu classic krieger, zu bc krieger und priest) zu wotlk den todesritter zu cata den shamie und druiden etc.
ich fand das alles sehr undynamisch : ich hab einfach meine 5 skills in eine reihenfolge gelegt und dann abgearbeitet. klar ab und an gabs mal nen proc von irgend ner fähigkeit.

ansonsten ists halt skill drücken (instant oder castzeit) cooldown abwarten oder halt in der zeit neue skill drücken und gucken was aufgefrischt werden muss.

da find ich in rift das system schon interessanter. klar ists die selbe mechanik, aber ich level grade meinen kleri und da komm ich in der nahkampfskillung garnicht in die versuchung nach festen mustern meine tasten zu drücken. spielt sich irgendwie viel aufregender.
auch mein pryro magier psielt sich krass. normalerweise hasse ich casterklassen, wo man erstenmal ne taste drückt und 1-2 sekunden warten muss bis der spruch losgeht. beim pyro caste ich einen spruch durch und fackel dann meine instants und dann ploppt hier der skill auf und dort der skill und ich bin nur am reagieren, dass ich die skills auch ja schnell noch unterbring bevor der timer abgelaufen ist. also mir macht das mehr spass als alle wows. warhammers, aocs und aoins zusammen


----------



## Nadaria (14. Juli 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ansonsten ists halt skill drücken (instant oder castzeit) cooldown abwarten oder halt in der zeit neue skill drücken und gucken was aufgefrischt werden muss.
> 
> da find ich in rift das system schon interessanter. klar ists die selbe mechanik, aber ich level grade meinen kleri und da komm ich in der nahkampfskillung garnicht in die versuchung nach festen mustern meine tasten zu drücken. spielt sich irgendwie viel aufregender.
> auch mein pryro magier psielt sich krass. normalerweise hasse ich casterklassen, wo man erstenmal ne taste drückt und 1-2 sekunden warten muss bis der spruch losgeht. beim pyro caste ich einen spruch durch und fackel dann meine instants und dann ploppt hier der skill auf und dort der skill und ich bin nur am reagieren, dass ich die skills auch ja schnell noch unterbring bevor der timer abgelaufen ist. also mir macht das mehr spass als alle wows. warhammers, aocs und aoins zusammen



ich hab derzeit einen 50er kleri, 50er schurken und 50er krieger. bei fast allen kann ich die gesamte rota für singe target und multitarget auf jeweils eine einzige macro taste legen (macros sind prioritätslisten d.h. es wird immer die fähigkeit angewendet die möglich ist - dabei spielen entfernung, cd und eben proccs eine rolle). somit muss ich nichtmal beachten ob etwas procct oder nicht. einzig bei unterschiedlichen fähigkeiten die keinen cd haben und nicht proccen funktionieren bei macros nicht (z.b. dots)

und ja sicher kann ich auch ohne macros... aber wieso sollte man wenn man 200-300dps weniger hat und ausser das man mehr klickt sich nichts ändert


----------



## Lari (14. Juli 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ich hab derzeit einen 50er kleri, 50er schurken und 50er krieger. bei fast allen kann ich die gesamte rota für singe target und multitarget auf jeweils eine einzige macro taste legen (macros sind prioritätslisten d.h. es wird immer die fähigkeit angewendet die möglich ist - dabei spielen entfernung, cd und eben proccs eine rolle). somit muss ich nichtmal beachten ob etwas procct oder nicht. einzig bei unterschiedlichen fähigkeiten die keinen cd haben und nicht proccen funktionieren bei macros nicht (z.b. dots)
> 
> und ja sicher kann ich auch ohne macros... aber wieso sollte man wenn man 200-300dps weniger hat und ausser das man mehr klickt sich nichts ändert



Also beim Krieger brauchst du mindestens drei Macros, um ihn am Limit zu spielen 
Und "nur" 200 - 300 DPS sind in deiner spielerischen Klasse 20 - 30%. Das istn ordentlicher Haufen.
Auch in WoW kann man mit einer Taste + castsequence spielen, aber genauso ineffektiv.

Vom Kampfsystem her tun sich beide nicht viel, das ist ein bisschen aus den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Raidtechnisch seh ich Rift vorne, in allem anderen WoW. Aber jedem seine vernünftig begründete Meinung


----------



## Nadaria (14. Juli 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Vom Kampfsystem her tun sich beide nicht viel, das ist ein bisschen aus den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Raidtechnisch seh ich Rift vorne, in allem anderen WoW. Aber jedem seine vernünftig begründete Meinung



bei macros: in der regel hast du 4 macros: singletartet, multitarget, singletarget finisher, multitarget finisher die paar skills die dann noch übrig bleiben werden dann meist manuell gedrückt


zu den raids: das ist ja auch das was ich sagte. ich denke rift ist ein wirklich gutes spiel wenn man anspruchsvolle raids will(allerdings nicht instanzen). hier kann man wirklich nicht viel meckern. aber man sollte eben bedenken das sich der endcontent wirklich nur auf die raids beschränkt. alles andere ist schon nach kurzer zeit kaum sinnvoll...


----------



## Lancegrim (14. Juli 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon mal in einem anderen Forum geschrieben. Der Endcontent sieht so aus:
> 
> PvE: Instanzen, Quests, Artefakte, Risse, Crafting
> 
> ...




Nenn mir mal ein MMORPG, nur ein einziges mit Erklärung, wo das nicht so ist. So sieht der Endgamecontent in jedem mmorpg aus, ausnahmslos. Ich bin gespannt.

Und was das Kampfsystem angeht, das ist auch in allen MMORPGs gleich, Rechtsklick aufs Ziel und afk gehen in 90% der Fälle macht der Autohit eh alles. Wirkliche Abwechslung gibt es nur in 2 Spielen, Age of Conan und Tera. Ja man kann Makros erstellen in Rift um das ganze als 1 Tastenkampf zu machen, so what? In WoW gibts Addons die ploppen dir einen Button auf da ist das Symbol des Skills den du drücken musst, du klicks auf diesen Addon button und das Spiel macht ne gute Rota für den Char von alleine. Also nehmen sich beide nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Nadaria (14. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal ein MMORPG, nur ein einziges mit Erklärung, wo das nicht so ist. So sieht der Endgamecontent in jedem mmorpg aus, ausnahmslos. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Und was das Kampfsystem angeht, das ist auch in allen MMORPGs gleich, Rechtsklick aufs Ziel und afk gehen in 90% der Fälle macht der Autohit eh alles. Wirkliche Abwechslung gibt es nur in 2 Spielen, Age of Conan und Tera. Ja man kann Makros erstellen in Rift um das ganze als 1 Tastenkampf zu machen, so what? In WoW gibts Addons die ploppen dir einen Button auf da ist das Symbol des Skills den du drücken musst, du klicks auf diesen Addon button und das Spiel macht ne gute Rota für den Char von alleine. Also nehmen sich beide nicht wirklich was.



wie ich schon sagte keiner von den spielen hat hier wirklich etwas neues zu bieten. aion hat hier zumindestens etwas getan. ich würde auch nicht behaupten das, dass kampfsystem in wow der pluspunkt gegenüber rift ist.

und ja der endcontent besteht bei vielen spielen nur aus marken grinden, ruf grinden, pvp-punkte grinden, items grinden. die frage ist nur wie man dieses sicherlich veraltete system präsentiert.

aion hatte wirklich spannende festungsschlachten zu bieten, WAR open quests und RvR Gebiete, Hdro eine sehr ansprechende Story, GW hat auch eine wünderschöne story + gutes pvp system, genauso wie daoc ein sehr gutes RvR system hat. wow bietet auch eine ansprechende story die sich über alle quests hinwegzieht. auch sind die quests nicht mehr nur stupide search&destroy quests. die instanzen sind größer und bieten deutlich mehr abwechslung als in jeden anderen spiel. auch das arena pvp gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. die bgs sind abwechslungsreicher und spannender gestaltet als z.b. in rift (auch wenn das gezerge hier auch nicht halt macht). bei open-pvp nehmen sich die beiden spiele allerdings wieder nicht viel.

für mich ist rift einfach nur eine statische welt die mit rissen versucht eine künstliche dynamik vorzutäuschen die nicht existiert. das prinzip pve und pvp ist ohne jegliche innovationen 0815 kopiert worden wie es in x anderen spielen vorkommt. dabei wirkt es deutlich unausgereifter. es gibt keine lore/story bzw ist die so nebensächlich das man sie überhaupt nicht mitbekommt. die pve-encounter sind dabei das einzige was man meiner meinung nach positiv hervorheben kann. zwar sind sie auch nichts neues dafür ist das alt bekannte gut umgesetzt worden. in den t1/t2 instanzen aber so einfach das meistens dann einfach nur noch die tank&spank methode die bosse wegbügelt. zumindestens gibt es dann bosse wie konstantin die einen von der tiefschlafphase retten.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (14. Juli 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich halte von Rift als Alternative nicht viel.
> 
> Ich hatte das schon mal in einem anderen Forum geschrieben. Der Endcontent sieht so aus:
> 
> ...



du hast nicht wirklich gespielt das merkt man!!

die instanzen haben eine normale länge. und man braucht weitaus länger dafür als in denen bei wow. auf normal und expert sind sie weitaus anspruchsvoller als die in wow. natürlich gleicht sich das irgednwann aus wen man besseres EQ hat.

Artefakte sammeln muss man nicht, ist aber netter zeitvertreib und bringt einem bei angabe ab und an nette items (pets, epics ...) und man bekommt für die abgabe münzen für die man sich funitems kaufen kann (u.a. mount).

die items aus dem crafting sind oft besser als die dropps. ok sonst leider keine großen vorteile.

es gibt inzwischen versch risse (u.a. handwerksrisse) und du musst diese auch nicht machen. keine der fähigkeitne die du für planarit bekommst is zwingend erforderlich.

es gibt in rift einiges an endcontent: expert instanzen, expert risse, slithers, 10er raids und 20er raids.

ich habe 6 jahre wow gespielt und rift is neu frisch und macht spass. wow ist einfach in meinen augen ausgelutscht. aber jedem das seine


----------



## MrJackDaniel (14. Juli 2011)

In Rift wird man doch recht fix 50 und die LVL-Phase macht echt Fun und ist doch um einiges anspruchsvoller, als das 100-Mobbs-Pull-AE-Verfahren bei WoW 

Mit 50 "muss" man allerdings erstmal ne ganze Menge Inis rennen, bis man raiden kann und Raids gibt es - da das Game noch recht neu ist - nicht sooo viele wie in WoW!

Bei mir hat sich nach 3-4 Wochen auf 50 auch wieder Langeweile breitgemacht, weil man nach dem 309230197 Riss und Event darauf auch nicht mehr sooo die Lust hat 

Und WoW - naja ist einfach mitlerweile total auf ... Ob der WoW-Boss nun ABC oder BAC oder CAB heisst ändert auch nix daran, dass sich an den ganzen Bossfights im Großen und Ganzen net mehr viel ändert.

Altes wird neu aufgelegt und es kommt nicht viel wirklich neues hinzu ... Und wenn ein Encounter mal ein bissl Anspruch hat wird er sofort generft ...

Also wer viel Wert auf anspruchsvolles und grafisch gutes PVE legt sollte Rift zocken, mehr und mehr Raids werden mit der Zeit kommen.

Wer auch gern mal "alten" Content raidet und Free-Loot bzw. schnell gutes Gear will sollte WoW zocken ... Blizz fährt gerade mit dem Casual-Train, da kann man sehr gut - mit wenig Spielzeit alles erreichen .... (Schade aber leider wahr)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (14. Juli 2011)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> In Rift wird man doch recht fix 50 und die LVL-Phase macht echt Fun und ist doch um einiges anspruchsvoller, als das 100-Mobbs-Pull-AE-Verfahren bei WoW
> 
> Mit 50 "muss" man allerdings erstmal ne ganze Menge Inis rennen, bis man raiden kann und Raids gibt es - da das Game noch recht neu ist - nicht sooo viele wie in WoW!
> 
> ...



ja gut komm xD

es gibt ...
grünschuppe (20 mann)
Seelenbrunnen (20 mann)
in wenigen tagen wenn event vorbei ist Hammerhall (20 mann)
und dann noch die Sliver (10 man raids)


----------



## Lari (14. Juli 2011)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Mit 50 "muss" man allerdings erstmal ne ganze Menge Inis rennen, bis man raiden kann und Raids gibt es - da das Game noch recht neu ist - nicht sooo viele wie in WoW!



Also Rift hat im momentanen Raid-Tier mehr Bosse als der aktuelle WoW Raid-Tier. So als kleine Randnotiz 

Thema Schwierigkeit: da setze ich Rift und WoW-Normalmode auf eine Stufe.
Die Expert-Instanzen waren mal schwieriger als die 5er WoW-Heros, aber nach dem Nerf auch gleichgezogen.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juli 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ich hab derzeit einen 50er kleri, 50er schurken und 50er krieger. bei fast allen kann ich die gesamte rota für singe target und multitarget auf jeweils eine einzige macro taste legen (macros sind prioritätslisten d.h. es wird immer die fähigkeit angewendet die möglich ist - dabei spielen entfernung, cd und eben proccs eine rolle). somit muss ich nichtmal beachten ob etwas procct oder nicht. einzig bei unterschiedlichen fähigkeiten die keinen cd haben und nicht proccen funktionieren bei macros nicht (z.b. dots)
> 
> und ja sicher kann ich auch ohne macros... aber wieso sollte man wenn man 200-300dps weniger hat und ausser das man mehr klickt sich nichts ändert



mmhh..ich click lieber selbst (und mach auch gerne weniger schaden), aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. von macros halt ich nix. hatte schon bei wow höchstens mal beim healer meine 0h-shit knöpfe. in rift hab ich die fähigkeiten einfach brav nebeneinander gelegt die zusammen gehören.
aber wer natürlich seine abläufe automatisiert kann sich ja auch gleich nen bot druffklatschen und dann einfach von der couch aus zugucken, wie der für einen spielt ?!


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juli 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ich hab derzeit einen 50er kleri, 50er schurken und 50er krieger. bei fast allen kann ich die gesamte rota für singe target und multitarget auf jeweils eine einzige macro taste legen (macros sind prioritätslisten d.h. es wird immer die fähigkeit angewendet die möglich ist - dabei spielen entfernung, cd und eben proccs eine rolle). somit muss ich nichtmal beachten ob etwas procct oder nicht. einzig bei unterschiedlichen fähigkeiten die keinen cd haben und nicht proccen funktionieren bei macros nicht (z.b. dots)
> 
> und ja sicher kann ich auch ohne macros... aber wieso sollte man wenn man 200-300dps weniger hat und ausser das man mehr klickt sich nichts ändert



mmhh..ich click lieber selbst (und mach auch gerne weniger schaden), aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. von macros halt ich nix. hatte schon bei wow höchstens mal beim healer meine 0h-shit knöpfe. in rift hab ich die fähigkeiten einfach brav nebeneinander gelegt die zusammen gehören.
aber wer natürlich seine abläufe automatisiert kann sich ja auch gleich nen bot druffklatschen und dann einfach von der couch aus zugucken, wie der für einen spielt ?!


----------



## Nadaria (14. Juli 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> du hast nicht wirklich gespielt das merkt man!!
> die instanzen haben eine normale länge. und man braucht weitaus länger dafür als in denen bei wow. auf normal und expert sind sie weitaus anspruchsvoller als die in wow. natürlich gleicht sich das irgednwann aus wen man besseres EQ hat.
> Artefakte sammeln muss man nicht, ist aber netter zeitvertreib und bringt einem bei angabe ab und an nette items (pets, epics ...) und man bekommt für die abgabe münzen für die man sich funitems kaufen kann (u.a. mount).
> die items aus dem crafting sind oft besser als die dropps. ok sonst leider keine großen vorteile.
> ...



aha das merkt man weil ich nicht deine meinung vertrete.. interessant.
was willst du eigentlich hören? das rift ganz toll ist und alles so perfekt und super ist und der endcontent ja so umfangreich ist blablabla... 
nach 3 50er wo einer von denen den gesamten content schon gesehen hat bin ich mir sicher das ich deutlich mehr gespielt habe bzw effektiver als du...
wenn du sagst 10 (5t1 und 5t2) instanzen die aus dem low lvl content stammen (2 bosse mehr) sind viel endcontent (mit raidequip zudem noch sinnlos) solltest du nicht wow als vergleich hernehmen denn das ist wirklich lächerlich... ich hab bereits in t1 gear in ca 30min teilweise durch eine t2 durchgerushed. die items sind besser aus dem crafting als von boss drops? ich nehme an du bist nie weiter gekommen als die ersten 3 t1 instanzen denn das ist schlichtweg gelogen... es gibt 1-2 items pro klasse die an bossdrops rankommen (allerdings nicht t1) und das wars dann schon. mit t2 nicht ansatzweise vergleichbar und nichtmal ausreichend um t2 ready zu sein.
ach ja und die alternative vision (25.000 planarit) gegen planarit ist nicht zwingend erforderlich? Quantum Sight ist die vorausetzung für den 10ner Raid....

Bevor du gleich mal wieder hier ankommst von wegen alle die Rift nicht mögen sind doof solltest evtl mal in den Endcontent kommen...




myadictivo schrieb:


> mmhh..ich click lieber selbst (und mach auch gerne weniger schaden), aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. von macros halt ich nix. hatte schon bei wow höchstens mal beim healer meine 0h-shit knöpfe. in rift hab ich die fähigkeiten einfach brav nebeneinander gelegt die zusammen gehören.
> aber wer natürlich seine abläufe automatisiert kann sich ja auch gleich nen bot druffklatschen und dann einfach von der couch aus zugucken, wie der für einen spielt ?!



Die Sache ist ganz einfach... entweder sind macros ins spiel integriert und da muss man sie benutzen um auf gleicher höhe mit anderen zu sein was für raids vorausetzung ist oder sie sind nicht integriert. ich wäre für zweiteres aber so ist es nunmal nicht.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal ein MMORPG, nur ein einziges mit Erklärung, wo das nicht so ist. So sieht der Endgamecontent in jedem mmorpg aus, ausnahmslos. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Und was das Kampfsystem angeht, das ist auch in allen MMORPGs gleich, Rechtsklick aufs Ziel und afk gehen in 90% der Fälle macht der Autohit eh alles. Wirkliche Abwechslung gibt es nur in 2 Spielen, Age of Conan und Tera. Ja man kann Makros erstellen in Rift um das ganze als 1 Tastenkampf zu machen, so what? In WoW gibts Addons die ploppen dir einen Button auf da ist das Symbol des Skills den du drücken musst, du klicks auf diesen Addon button und das Spiel macht ne gute Rota für den Char von alleine. Also nehmen sich beide nicht wirklich was.


Nur mal so es gibt genug MMORPG's die nen anderen Endgame Content haben als WoW oder Rift, im Bereich Sandbox kannst dich ja gern mal umgucken ,)


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juli 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> wenn man in rift sich die tooltips der seelen anschaut dann sieht man für welche rollen diese konzipiert wurden.
> 
> kriegsherr als tank, rächer als tank und chloro als heiler. nix da support. wenn die spieler diese klassen als support spielen dann sollen die das, aber Trion hat diese klassen nicht als supporter vorgesehen sonst würde das ja im tooltip stehen ...



is ging aber drum mit welchen skillungen man sich als support melden kann und nicht welche skillungen support-skillungen sind  und es war/ist nunmal möglich mit chloro oder rächer einen haken bei support zu setzen, auch wenn das so nicht im tooltipp steht..
außerdem eh schwachsinn- 3 seelen kann man kombinieren. 1 supportseele hat man dann dabei. irgendwie muss ja auch an vergebenen skillpunkten dann festgemacht werden ob meine "supportseele" überhaupt ansatzweise die benötigten skillpunkte hat..
sonst könnt ich mir auch ne supportseele mit 0 punkten in ne DD skillung setzen und mich munter als dd/supp anmelden und so meine wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen in ne gruppe zu kommen. in den normalen inzen merkt mans eh nicht groß ob der supp nun DD oder wirklich supp geskillt ist


----------



## Micro_Cuts (14. Juli 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> aha das merkt man weil ich nicht deine meinung vertrete.. interessant.
> was willst du eigentlich hören? das rift ganz toll ist und alles so perfekt und super ist und der endcontent ja so umfangreich ist blablabla...
> nach 3 50er wo einer von denen den gesamten content schon gesehen hat bin ich mir sicher das ich deutlich mehr gespielt habe bzw effektiver als du...
> wenn du sagst 10 (5t1 und 5t2) instanzen die aus dem low lvl content stammen (2 bosse mehr) sind viel endcontent (mit raidequip zudem noch sinnlos) solltest du nicht wow als vergleich hernehmen denn das ist wirklich lächerlich... ich hab bereits in t1 gear in ca 30min teilweise durch eine t2 durchgerushed. die items sind besser aus dem crafting als von boss drops? ich nehme an du bist nie weiter gekommen als die ersten 3 t1 instanzen denn das ist schlichtweg gelogen... es gibt 1-2 items pro klasse die an bossdrops rankommen (allerdings nicht t1) und das wars dann schon. mit t2 nicht ansatzweise vergleichbar und nichtmal ausreichend um t2 ready zu sein.
> ...



naja man merkt das du einfach das schlechte in dem spiel suchst bzw nur das siehst. Quantum blick braucht immer nur einer, wenn du in einer raid gilde bist gibt es immer genug leute die das haben. Und so Story auspacken wie du hast 3 50er und hast den gesammten endcontent gesehen ... ich musste fast lachen 

ich finde einfach das Rift eine tolle wow alternative ist und jeder der Bock hat soll es mal anspielen.


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Juli 2011)

@Floppy dann nenn mir doch eins wo der Endgame Content nicht aus Items farmen oder sonstigem Grinden besteht.

Micro hat aber recht wenn er sagt es ist eine gute und spaßige Alternative zu WoW.

Für jemanden der komplett neu mit MMORPGs anfängt, für den ist WoW definitiv besser, weil es mehr bietet und so einsteigerfreundlich ist das selbst 2 jährige es Spielen können.

Für Leute wie mich allerdings, die in dem Genre schon alles gesehen habe, und für Leute die WoW seid Release spielen, was ich ebenfalls getan habe, ist WoW einfach tot. Nach mehr als 6 Jahren ist dieses Spiel einfach tot, es gibt nichts was jetzt wirklich noch aufregend wäre oder neu.

Mir kam Rift da sehr gelegen, aber ich räume ein das es Fehler hat, und auch das das Endgame hier ein wenig langweilig ist, aber mit nem serverübergreifenden DF wirds wohl bischen besser werden.


Fakt ist: Rift macht Spaß, mir jedenfalls. Und ganz im Ernst, das is alles was mich interessiert.

Ob jemand irgendwas dran zu mekkern hat, ist mir sowas von scheissegal. Ich bin kein Fanboy, bei weitem nicht. Aber mir ist nur wichtig das meine 13 Euro im Monat nicht verschwendet sind und das sind sie hier nicht.


----------



## Nadaria (15. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ob jemand irgendwas dran zu mekkern hat, ist mir sowas von scheissegal. Ich bin kein Fanboy, bei weitem nicht. Aber mir ist nur wichtig das meine 13 Euro im Monat nicht verschwendet sind und das sind sie hier nicht.



das ist das was ich an fanboys oder "gegnern" sowieso nie verstehe man kann über inhalte diskutieren aber nicht darüber ob jemanden ein spiel gefällt oder nicht. wenn es dir spass macht ist doch super. jeder hat seine ansprüche und wünsche. wenn du die 13euro gern dafür ausgibst und spass hast - hast du alles richtig gemacht.

mir bleibt die hoffnung das gw2 es besser macht und bis dahin mal sehen...


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung wieso das niemand in Betracht zieht. Für mich ist es das wichtigste überhaupt.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Juli 2011)

Akamaki schrieb:


> Hi buffies,
> Ich hab mal ne Frage auch wenn es die wahrscheinlich schon 10000mal gibt. Lohnt sich Rift für mich? ich hab bis jetzt Wow gespiel , aber da ich keine Zeit zum raiden habe wollte ich mir ein anderes Spiel suchen. Deswegen hab ich mal ein paar Fragen
> hier mal meine Fragen zu Rift
> 
> ...




Ich unterbreche jetzt mal diese sehr sinnfreie Diskussion und komme zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, bevor sich hier ein paar Zerfleischen. ;-)
Das Spiel ist definitiv für Jedermann geeignet. Egal, ob du nun täglich stundenlang spielst oder, wie ich, nur alle 3-4 Tage. Selbst mit diesem Zeitpensum habe ich genug Möglichkeiten, mich zu beschäftigen und viel zu erleben. Rift bietet genug, damit selbst ein Arbeitstier wie ich Erfolge verzeichenn kann ;-). Du wirst dich jedenfalls nicht über Mangel an Beschäftigung beklagen können.

Es gibt nicht mehr oder weniger PVP als bei WoW. Das muss dir von Anfang an klar sein. Ich habe PVP bei WoW immer gehasst. Bei Rift ist es im Prinzip genauso eintönig, sobald man die Schlachtfelder auswendig kennt. Es gibt auch eine grosse Anzahl an PVP Quests. Selbige werden leider dafür missbraucht, um sich als "Ganker" ganz gross hervor zu tun. Es ist ja auch so wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll, zu dritt einen "Lowie" umzukloppen. Das ist, zumindest auf meinem Server, extrem schlimm. Daher kannst du dich erst dann an die PVP Quests machen, wenn du dir wirklich eine gute Ausrüstung in den Schlachtfeldern erarbeitet hast. Schade, die Quests wären sonst echt sehr interessant. Was für mich PVP bei Rift aber dennoch besser macht als bei WoW sind die Ränge. Damit kannst du dir gezielter etwas erarbeiten und gerade am Anfang gelingt es dir recht schnell, Ausrüstung zu verdienen. Bleibt nur noch zu wünschen, dass auch ausserhalb der Schlachfelder faires PVP betrieben wird.

Erfolge gibt es bei Rift wie Sand am Meer. Die einen mehr und die anderen weniger spannend. Da dürften sich beide Spiele nicht viel nehmen. Wenn du ein Typ bist, der sich gerne die umöglichsten und lustigsten Erfolge erarbeitst, die sonst niemand hat weil sie jeden nerven, biste bei Rift ebenso gut aufgehoben wie bei WoW.

Wenn du WoW satt hast und nicht mehr sehen kannst, Lust auf etwas ganz Neues hast und viel erleben willst, bist du bei Rift sehr gut aufgehoben. Mankos gibt es überall, nicht alles ist immer positiv und rosarot. Aber insgesamt begeistert mich Rift gerade mehr, weil es viel Neues mitbringt. Allein das Seelensystem für die Klassen macht ständig Lust auf mehr und bietet einem schier unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. Auch die Instanzen sind schön gemacht und bieten viel Beschäftigung.

Ich hoffe, dass hat dir etwas geholfen.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich hab rift gerne gespielt, werd es jetzt aber an den nagel hängen. mir dreht sich die itemspirale einfach zu schnell und ich hab keine lust mir hart irgendwas "erarbeiten" zu müssen um dann von irgendwelchen hardcores doch wieder gefrühstückt zu werden.
twinken hab ich mir zwar mal angetan, es ist auch interessant halt die anderen klassen zumindest mal auf 30+ gebracht zu haben. aber dann geht auch recht schnell die luft raus, zumal man während des questens auch nicht wirklich viel auswahl an gebieten hat.
eventuell zock ich meinen kleri die letzten 6 level noch auf 50, aber dann hab ich auch wieder das problem nicht so recht zu wissen was ich machen soll. ich glaub ich widme mich lieber wieder SP games..da hab ich nen handlungsbogen und nach 8-10 stunden ist das durch


----------



## Maladin (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe den Thread ausgedünnt und hoffe, das die Diskussion jetzt etwas sachlicher geführt wird. Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Den Thread verschiebe ich ins allgemeine MMO Forum.

Wer Fragen, Anregungen oder Hasenwitze hat, kann mir jederzeit eine PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## floppydrive (17. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> @Floppy dann nenn mir doch eins wo der Endgame Content nicht aus Items farmen oder sonstigem Grinden besteht.



Darkfall Online, Mortal Online, Xsyon, Dawntide, Guild Wars (PvP), Dark Age of Camelot, Eve Online

Ich spiele RIFT auch gern aber es ist einfach falsch zu behauptet das jedes MMORPG nur aus Items und Grind besteht.


----------



## darksilver1 (17. Juli 2011)

Am besten einfach von beiden die Trial installieren und selber schauen was einen so gefällt.

Auf Rift würde ich einfach mit einen Guardian anfangen und bei WoW vielleicht ein Goblin oder Mensch und mich dann mal umschauen. 

Ich hatte vor einen Monat mal die 10Tage Cata trial benutzt weil ich die expansion nicht gekauft habe und jetzt gabs ein wiedersehen
 mir der welcome back Aktion von Rift und ich muß bei mir sagen bei beiden ist die Luft raus. Nix mehr für mich aber vielleicht was für dich...

Auch einigen von den anderen Games wie EvE bieten Trials an also sollte es leicht sein sich auch dort mal umzusehen. Das Spielgefühl 
ist komplett anders dort.

Das gleiche gilt auch für andere wie Fallen Earth oder City of Heroes und so weiter. Für alles gibt es mittlerweile Test Versionen 
die einen von 7-14 Tage alles anschauen lassen auch wenn einige Begrenzungen wie lvl/chat usw. enthalten sind. 

Wenn Du nicht besonders Wert auf die Deutsche Sprache legst, gibt es reichlich alternativen. Lade einfach einige hundert gb runter und schau 
dich für den Rest des Jahres um .


----------



## Lancegrim (17. Juli 2011)

Floppy ich redete von modernen, also alles was jünger als 10 Jahre ist und auch ein MMORPG im klassichen Sinne. Dazu zählt Guild Wars beispielsweise nicht.

Das Itemsgrinden ect ist halt die Itemspirale, damit werden Spieler beim Spiel behalten damit sie schön weiter bezahlen. Bei Games wo das nicht nötig ist, weils eh monatlich nix kostet is das was anderes weil da kein finanzieller Druck herrscht. Wenn halt mal 500 Leute ein Spiel weniger spielen interessiert das keinen, weil sie eh nix dafür bezahlen. Hauptsache Spiel ist gekauft, mehr juckt da nicht. 

Und in DAoC tut man also im Endgame keine Items in Atlantis grinden und die aufleveln. Ah okai dann hab ich was anderes gespielt als du.

Und bei den anderen Beispielen, dann erklär mir doch bitte mal was man da so tut wenn man seinen Charakter nicht verbessert durch Gegenstände oder Skills.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2011)

PvP zum Beispiel?


----------



## floppydrive (17. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Floppy ich redete von modernen, also alles was jünger als 10 Jahre ist und auch ein MMORPG im klassichen Sinne. Dazu zählt Guild Wars beispielsweise nicht.
> 
> Das Itemsgrinden ect ist halt die Itemspirale, damit werden Spieler beim Spiel behalten damit sie schön weiter bezahlen. Bei Games wo das nicht nötig ist, weils eh monatlich nix kostet is das was anderes weil da kein finanzieller Druck herrscht. Wenn halt mal 500 Leute ein Spiel weniger spielen interessiert das keinen, weil sie eh nix dafür bezahlen. Hauptsache Spiel ist gekauft, mehr juckt da nicht.
> 
> ...


Wenn du streiten willst ok, aber informier dich erstmal, Mortal Online, Darkfall Online, Xyson, EvE Online sind alle jünger als 10 Jahre und bieten anderes als Items etc,


----------



## Piti49 (18. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wenn du streiten willst ok, aber informier dich erstmal, Mortal Online, Darkfall Online, Xyson, EvE Online sind alle jünger als 10 Jahre und bieten anderes als Items etc,



Bevor du dich da noch weiter reinreitest und dann doch noch anfängst dich zu ärgern.
Du hast Recht und es ist einfach Tatsache! Man kann es einfach über Google beweisen und jeder kann es nachschlagen. 


Zum Te 
Ich habe beides gespielt und ich kann dir wenn du es noch nicht in und auswendig kennst WoW empfehlen.
Für mich ist dort die Luft raus und deshalb spiele ich mal wieder die 7 Tage Trial Rift und schau mir AoC im F2P nochmal an, aber WoW bleibt da einfach besser.

Besonders wenn du ganz ruhig an die Sache gehst und dich nicht von der Itemhatz beeinflussen lässt wirst du im Lvl Bereich viel Spaß haben, schau dir ruhig alles mal an und skille neben bei Berufe.
Das macht wenn man noch vieles lernt und entdeckt in WoW einfach viel mehr Spaß.

Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen die eigene Einstellung und Angehensweise ist der entscheidende Punkt 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß in dem Mmo was dir gefällt vielleicht ja auch beide


----------



## Lancegrim (18. Juli 2011)

Zu welcher Art Spieler ich gehöre ist wohl meine Sache. Und ich will mich nicht streiten ich habe dich lediglich um eine Erklärung gebeten. Diese hast du verweigert, weiß der Geier wieso.

Und einige der Spiele die du aufzählst sind im Internet sogar dafür "berüchtigt" den schlimmsten Grind überhaupt zu haben. Und das sagen keine Leute von irgendwoher, sondern Leute die das Spiel seid Release spielen bis heute. Und denen schenke ich Glauben was das angeht.
Aber hast Recht, die Spiele haben keinen Grind...

Und was zum Geier sind Hotkey MMORPGs? Spiele in denen ich mit einem Hotkey etwas mache? Dann mal kleine Info, das tust du in jedem Spiel auf dieser Welt. Es sei denn du bedienst ein Spiel mit deinen Gedanken und nicht mit deiner Tastatur.

Ich hingegen erkläre dir mal wieso ich Guild Wars nicht zählen lasse beispielsweise. Guild Wars ist kein MMORPG, GW ist ein MMOG, weil hier die Interaktion mit Mitspielern aufs Minimum beschränkt wird. GW ist genauso vom System her wie Diablo. Man trifft sich in einer Lobby im Bnet, in GW sinds die Städte, handelt dort, bildet Gruppen und betritt dann die instanzierte Welt. Genau wie in Diablo. 

Dark Age of Camelot, spiele ich seid es auf dem Markt ist, mit Pausen zwischendrinn ect, bis zum heutigen Tage. Und auch dort tust du Items farmen in Raids, du sammelst in Atlantis Artefakte, du grindest deine levelbaren Waffen ect ect.


Okai Eve ist jünger als 10 Jahre, sind es halt nur 8 Jahre... Wow... Und da besteht das Endgame nicht aus Grinden? Rohstoffen grinden, Presitge im Tournament grinden?


Ich verurteile ja keines dieser Spiele, wieso auch. Wenn sie jemandem Spaß machen nur zu. Aber es ist einfach falsch zu behaupten diese Spiele hätten das Endgame der Branche revolutioniert und wären die Erfüllung auf Erden. Wenn sie es wären, wären sie wohl deutlich bekannter im Vergleich zu einigen anderen.


Aber man sieht wieder das hier im Forum ein normale sachliche Diskussion nicht möglich ist und einige gleich beleidigend werden. Vielen dank für den Beweis.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Juli 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und einige der Spiele die du aufzählst sind im Internet sogar dafür "berüchtigt" den schlimmsten Grind überhaupt zu haben. Und das sagen keine Leute von irgendwoher, sondern Leute die das Spiel seid Release spielen bis heute. Und denen schenke ich Glauben was das angeht.
> Aber hast Recht, die Spiele haben keinen Grind...
> ...



Tja, das ist nunmal das Schöne an Sandboxes, dort wird sogut wie alles von Spielern hergestellt - und EvE geht da sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, da dort der Markt extrem ausgebaut ist: Man muss dort rein gar nichts grinden, wenn man nicht möchte, da es genügend andere Spieler gibt, die es indirekt für einen tun und es sowieso eine viel zu komplexe Wirtschaft gibt, als dass man alles alleine grinden könnte.

Will heißen: Obwohl ich in EvE in Massen produziere und unheimlich viel an Rohstoffen/Materialien brauche, hab ich bis jetzt noch kein einziges mal diese Rohstoffe/Materialien selbst erfarmt - ich hab sie mir einfach im Markt gekauft und weiterverarbeitet. Das Geld das ich dafür gebraucht habe, um überhaupt in die Produktion einsteigen zu können, habe ich mir ebenfalls nicht in Missionen&Co ergrindet - ich hatte damals mit einem kleinen Startkapital Überregionalen-Handel betrieben (will heißen: ich habe in Standort X von Spielern günstig eingekauft und bei Standort Y wieder alles an Spielern verkauft - hört sich jetzt einfacher an als es ist).

Andere Spieler betreiben lieber PvP und kämpfen um Regionen oder betreiben Piraterie und auch dort gibt es viele Spieler, die noch nie Geld oder was auch immer gegrindet haben, weil sie sich z.B. Corporations oder Allianzen angeschlossen haben, die Waffen&Raumschiffe stellen.

Klar: Auch in EvE muss irgendwer 'grinden' und 'farmen', weil das Geld, die Materialien irgendwo herkommen müssen - aber es ist eben nichts an dem Spieler 'gebunden', es kann mit allem kann gehandelt werden. Ganz anders als bei Themeparks (wie zum Beispiel WoW) wo dem ingame Markt Grenzen gesetzt sind, da zum einen der Großteil der Items von Monstern in Instanzen gedropt werden (also nicht vom Spieler hergestellt werden) und zum anderen, weil die gedropten Items ab einer bestimmten Qualität 'gebunden', also nicht handelbar, sind. Wenn ich also ein bestimmtes Set haben möchte, muss ich in Instanzen/Dungeons..etc danach farmen - es gibt gar keine andere Möglichkeit (und das ist ja auch in der Regel der Reiz eines Themeparks)

Ich hoffe diese kleine Ausführung reicht dir als Erklärung, weshalb man in manchen MMOs nicht grinden *muss*. 




Lancegrim schrieb:


> Aber man sieht wieder das hier im Forum ein normale sachliche Diskussion nicht möglich ist und einige gleich beleidigend werden. Vielen dank für den Beweis.



Es hat dich doch gar keiner beleidigt.


----------



## Firun (18. Juli 2011)

Moderation: Liebe User bitte haltet euch an die Netiquette der ihr beim erstellen eures Accounts auf Buffed.de zugestimmt habt.

Provokation und unsachliche Kommentare direkt gegen andere User sind untersagt und werden entfernt.


----------



## floppydrive (18. Juli 2011)

@Gnaba_Hustefix

Richtig zusammen gefasst um genau das geht es




@Lancegrim

Hotkey MMORPG sind Spiele wie WoW und Rift die es erfordern mit "Tasten" zu kämpfen, der User wählt die einzelnen Fähigkeiten aus und wirkt diese auf dem Gegner es gibt kein aktives Kampfsystem wo ich selber auf den Gegner zielen muss wie bei Darkfall oder Mortal Online. Hast du selber mal eines dieser Sandbox Spiele gezockt, es gibt genug Leute die sich dort nur als Explorer betätigen oder nur handeln oder auch nur Handwerk betreiben andere verdienen sich als Söldner ihr Gelb oder bewachen andere. Sicher sind die System nicht revolutionär aber sie sind trotzdem andere als in WoW und Rift.




@Firun

Ihr habt euch aber wieder pingelig


----------



## BaddaBumm (18. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> @Lancegrim
> 
> Hotkey MMORPG sind Spiele wie WoW und Rift die es erfordern mit "Tasten" zu kämpfen, der User wählt die einzelnen Fähigkeiten aus und wirkt diese auf dem Gegner es gibt kein aktives Kampfsystem wo ich selber auf den Gegner zielen muss wie bei Darkfall oder Mortal Online. Hast du selber mal eines dieser Sandbox Spiele gezockt, es gibt genug Leute die sich dort nur als Explorer betätigen oder nur handeln oder auch nur Handwerk betreiben



DF ist momentan wahrscheinlich das MMO bei dem du, vorrausgesetzt du willst nicht nur gelootet werden, die meißten Hotkeys brauchst. Speziell im Solo/Gruppen-PvP. Beim Siegen/Mass-PvP mag es nicht so wichtig sein, da es dort eben die Masse eher ausbügelt.

Aktives Kampfsystem hin oder her. 

Ich hab eben mal nachgeschaut und ich hab über 60 Fähigkeiten in meinen Leisten drin, die ich fürs PvP mehr oder weniger oft brauche.


----------



## floppydrive (18. Juli 2011)

Aber Darkfall hat ein Aktives Kampfsystem darum geht es grundlegend, wie man das nun selber nutzt oder nicht ist doch eine andere Sache oder?


----------



## La Saint (19. Juli 2011)

Akamaki schrieb:


> Hi buffies,
> Ich hab mal ne Frage auch wenn es die wahrscheinlich schon 10000mal gibt. Lohnt sich Rift für mich? ich hab bis jetzt Wow gespiel , aber da ich keine Zeit zum raiden habe wollte ich mir ein anderes Spiel suchen.


Klare Frage, klare Antwort: ja, es lohnt sich. Für geschätze 3 Monate ungefähr.

Zur Zeit gibt es Rift über Steam für 12,50 Euro. Noch 2 Monatsabos für je 12,50 drauf, und du zahlst für Rift weniger als für Duke Nukem Forever, hast aber wesentlich mehr Spielspaß.

Rift ist für Ex-WoW-ler geradezu ideal, da man Null Umstellung nötig hat. Von der gleichen Tastaturbelegung über die gleichen Abläufe bis hin zu den gleichen Item-Verzauberungen ist Rift identisch mit WoW. Bis auf die Optik natürlich. Die ist mit Abstand besser als bei WoW. Fordert aber natürlich auch bessere Hardware. Mit einem alten WoW-Rechner wird man da nicht glücklich werden.

In den 3 Monaten gilt es eine neue Spielwelt zu erforschen, einen Char zu entwickeln und auf Maxlevel zu bringen (Twinken ist aus diversen Gründen keine ernsthafte Option) und die PvE / PvP - Inhalte kennenzulernen. 24/7 - Spieler schaffen das auch in 3 Wochen - aber wofür? 

Anschließend ist leider die Luft raus. Rift hat nur einen Bruchteil des WoW-Contents, was auch garnicht anders möglich ist in der kurzen Zeit. Und es hat leider auch keine neuen Ideen. Wie in WoW hat man als Endgame die Itemspirale angeschmissen und das Spiel besteht letztendlich nur aus farmen, farmen, farmen. Wer damit seine Lebenszeit vergeuden will, der soll das halt tun. Die anderen warten inzwischen wieder auf das nächste MMORPG.

Aber wie gesagt, anspielen würde ich es auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn allmählich ein gewisser Zeitdruck entsteht, da die Spielerzahl anfängt einzubrechen. Rift ist inzwischen tief in der virtuellen Serverzusammenlegung. Der serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder wird zum Beispiel gerade eingeführt, da man serverintern kaum mehr Gruppen für Inis findet. Und die BGs sind seit ein paar Tagen mit englisch- und französischsprachigen Servern zusammengelegt worden. Was ganz witzig ist, da man so auch fremdsprachig zu beleidigen lernt. ^^

Offtopic: Wieso ist dieser Thread eigentlich ins Nirvana verschoben worden? Das Rift-Forum ist doch quasi tot. Im Rift-Forum für Allgemeines postet nur noch alle ein oder zwei Tage jemand. Man sollte doch froh sein, dass es überhaupt noch einen Thread gibt, bei dem ein größeres Interesse besteht. Dieser Thread hier hat Rift zum Thema. Oder etwa nicht? Seltsame Entscheidung.

cu
Lasaint

Edit: Tippfehler beseitig


----------



## BaddaBumm (19. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Aber Darkfall hat ein Aktives Kampfsystem darum geht es grundlegend, wie man das nun selber nutzt oder nicht ist doch eine andere Sache oder?



Nein, darum geht es nicht grundlegend. Zumindest nicht, wenn ich mich an dein getippseltes halte. Du erzählst hier irgendwas über Hotkey-MMOs und führst DF als Gegenstück an, nur weil man dort auch noch selbst zielen muss.

Das man dort eben genauso, vieleicht sogar noch mehr, Hotkeys hat als in 0815 MMO X, scheinst du zu vergessen/zu verdrängen.

Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen wie ers spielt. Selbstverständlich kannst du DF auch nur mit deinem Schwertchen oder deiner Pole spielen, ohne die ganzen Hotkeys. Viel mehr als Gobbos wirst du damit aber nicht sehen und von PvP brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.

Du kannst auch den Bildschirm beim zocken ausmachen und dann behaupten, dass man den gar nicht braucht. Ist teilweise richtig, dürfte aber eher kontraproduktiv sein. Nix anderes ist deine Aussage.

Ein MMO, welches keine/wenig Hotkeys braucht wäre z.B. Planetside oder Face of Mankind. Die setzen eben gar nicht auf Hotkeys, sondern nur auf das direkte Kampfsystem.

Merkst du den Unterschied jetzt auch?


----------



## floppydrive (21. Juli 2011)

Ist gut euch Darkfall Dullies kann man es ey nicht recht machen


----------



## Vaisser (22. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ein paar Sachen die Rift besser macht als wow - Deatailgrad der Grafik, Artefaktesystem ist 1000x motivierender als Archelogie bei wow, die größere Freiheit bei den Skillbäumen und die etwas lebendiger wirkende Umgebung dank der Rifts. Negativ aufstossen, und da sprech ich jetzt mal nur für mich ist die düstere Beleuchtung des Spiels. Ständig ist es Nacht, wenn ein Event startet oder ein Rift aufgeht wird es noch dunkler. Sichtweite ist oft extrem eingeschränkt durch Nebelschwaden, Gebiete sind oft sehr öde, Hügelketten mit ein paar Bäumen. Das gleiche mit den Farben zum einfärben, es gibt z.b. zwar jeweils z.b. hellbraun, braun und dunkelbraun, allderdings nach dem einfärben mit hellbraun möcht ich gar nicht wissen wie dunkelbraun aussieht.^^

Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge eher optisch lebensbejahende Spiele mit hellerer Optik wie wow oder dem sehr natürlich wirkenden HdRO. Aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Darkfall Online, Mortal Online, Xsyon, Dawntide, Guild Wars (PvP), Dark Age of Camelot, Eve Online
> 
> Ich spiele RIFT auch gern aber es ist einfach falsch zu behauptet das jedes MMORPG nur aus Items und Grind besteht.



In Daoc farmst du auch Items.  Aber halt nicht so, wie in Rift. Du holst dir Items über Crafting, du raidest Artefakte, du hoffst auf Items in ML-Raids.
Also unterm Strich baust du dir auch in Daoc erstmal ein optimales Template zusammen. Und ein Template bildet sich nun mal aus Items. Allerdings ist es da halt anspruchsvoller, wie ich finde.
Du holst dir kein Set, sondern guckst dir eben das optimale Template aus und das besteht halt dann z.T. aus gecraftete Items, ML-Drops und Artefakte. Letztere kann man dann noch leveln.
Also, es ist spannender, als sich einfach nur Set XY zu holen, aber es sind und bleiben Items.

Nur hast du bei Daoc halt noch zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, neue Fähigkeiten über die RR zu holen. Und das hab ich so bisher bei keinem neueren Spiel gesehen, was ich schade finde.
Allerdings bedeutet die Vielzahl der Skills am Ende auch ein erschwertes Balancing.

Und bei Darkfall gibt es auch Items, allerdings spielen sie da halt eine weit untergeordnetere Rolle, als etwa in Wow. Ist auch gut so, denn dort kannst du sie ja jederzeit verlieren.

Was Eve angeht, so kann man eigentlich die Schiffe und deren Upgrades als Items verstehen. Natürlich ist Eve immer noch weit entfernt von einem Rift oder Wow, es ist ja ein ganz anderes Konzept, aber unterm Strich geht es überall um Verbesserung. Items sind eigentlich immer dabei und sei es in Form von Schiffen. Der Stellenwert ist nur oft ein anderer.



Vaisser schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Sachen die Rift besser macht als wow - Deatailgrad der Grafik, Artefaktesystem ist 1000x motivierender als Archelogie bei wow, die größere Freiheit bei den Skillbäumen und die etwas lebendiger wirkende Umgebung dank der Rifts. Negativ aufstossen, und da sprech ich jetzt mal nur für mich ist die düstere Beleuchtung des Spiels. Ständig ist es Nacht, wenn ein Event startet oder ein Rift aufgeht wird es noch dunkler. Sichtweite ist oft extrem eingeschränkt durch Nebelschwaden, Gebiete sind oft sehr öde, Hügelketten mit ein paar Bäumen. Das gleiche mit den Farben zum einfärben, es gibt z.b. zwar jeweils z.b. hellbraun, braun und dunkelbraun, allderdings nach dem einfärben mit hellbraun möcht ich gar nicht wissen wie dunkelbraun aussieht.^^
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge eher optisch lebensbejahende Spiele mit hellerer Optik wie wow oder dem sehr natürlich wirkenden HdRO. Aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache.



Dem schließe mich mal an, auch wenn es natürlich nur meine Meinung ist. Die Landschaften in Rift sind zahlenmäßig nicht sehr groß und bieten wirklich wenig Abwechslung, im Vergleich zu Wow. Bis auf das Startgebiet der Wächter sind sie eigentlich alle durchgängig düster und öde gehalten.
Mit Abstand am besten designed finde ich den Dämmerwald. Alle anderen Gebiete hinken weit hinterher. Da wäre wirklich mehr drin gewesen.
Mann bekommt bei Rift unweigerlich den Eindruck, dass die Designer die gleichen waren, wie bei Warhammer. Auch dessen Welt kann sich vom Design her nicht im Ansatz mit Wow messen, wie ich finde.

Vom Einfallsreichtum beim Design der Welt, steht für mich Wow weiterhin unangefochten an der Spitze, dass muss ich Blizz echt zugute halten.
Das ist meines Erachtens die perfekte Symbiose aus allem. Dunkle Gebiete, helle Gebiete, flache Gebiete, bergige Gebiete, öde Gebiete, dicht bewachsene Gebiete, vulkanische Gebiete usw...

Man mag von der Comic-Grafik halten, was man will, aber mein Entdeckungsdrang bezüglich der Landschaften wurde bisher nirgends derart angeregt, wie in Wow.


----------



## Negev (13. August 2011)

... Rift ist das selbe nur in grün...

Sicher das Klassensystem scheint mehr Abwechslung zu bieten aber so neu und revolutionär ist es auch nicht.

Ich hab Rift fast ein viertel Jahr gezockt aber letztlich entscheidet sichs auch an der Comunity und da muss ich sagen bin ich nicht begeistert. 
- Das LFG-Tool ist praktisch nutzlos da sowieso keine Instanzen aufgehen
- Es findet sich spontan selten jemand der Risse macht
...

Es endet halt alles wieder in eine Itemspirale!!!

 Aber gut, es kann durchaus sein das unsereins, von Spielen alla Queste/Grinde/Levele auf max. und farm Rüstung xy etc., total übersättigt sind.


EDIT:
Momentan bin ich mit EVE sehr glücklich... kein lästiges Leveln/Farmen.
Jeder Spieler ist von anfang an nützlich und kann sich in die Gruppe miteinbringen.
Auch alles was man Craftet/Sammelt kann man gebrauchen!


----------



## Micro_Cuts (25. August 2011)

Ich glaube viele Leute wechseln nicht zu Rift wegen ihren Erfolgen und was sie schon in WoW erreicht haben. Das hab ich jetz schon von paar Leuten gehört.

Dabei bietet einem Rift das selbe aus WoW (was ja nicht schlecht ist) und noch viel mehr.

Tolles Klassensystem
Dynamische Welt
Versch Arten von Rissen (PVE, PVP, Handwerk, Expertenrisse)
Viel Endcontent
Events
High Level Quest Gebiet (kommt demnächst)
neues Skillsystem für 50er (kommt demnächst)
Epische Questreihen

...


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. August 2011)

Hab ewig WoW gezockt, bin dann durch Zufall an einen CB Key für Rift gekommen, da gefiel es mir nicht - anfangs etwas zu steril und nicht atmosphärisch genug. In der Open Beta habe ich dem Ganzen eine etwas längere Chance gegeben und es hat mich so sehr überzeugt, das ich mir einen Collectors Key für den Headstart zugelegt habe. War dann nach 4 Wochen 50, noch ein Monat dazugekauft, hab mich voll T1 ausgerüstet und dann war mir fad. Nicht, dass es nicht genug zutun gäbe, auf 50 gibt´s nämlich wirklich viel (anfangs auch sehr anspruchsvollen) Content. Nur den mir gebotenen Content kannte ich halt auch schon in der Weise aus WoW. 

Zu WoW braucht man nichts mehr sagen.

In meinen Augen lohnen sich Beide nicht wirklich - ich würde zu einem Sandbox MMO oder zu AOC bzw HDRO greifen, bieten in den meisten Fällen ein besseres Gameplay was auch an der Community liegt. 

mfg


----------



## Micro_Cuts (30. August 2011)

Rift hat ein riesen Vorteil, das Spiel schafft es dir das Gefühl ein MMO (Massively Multiplayer Online) zu spielen von den ersten Leveln an zu vermitteln, durch die Risse und Invasionen. Solche massenevents gibt es in keinem anderen MMO das ich bisher gespielt habe - wenn dann erst mit dem Endlevel und den Raids.


----------

